# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Ubuntu Touch into help.ubuntu.com/community

## lgd

Hello,

had you talked about integrating one or more Ubuntu Touch articles into the community wiki, yet? I found nothing. I'm from the German community where some less others created some articles and a new big one under construction. We have now even graphical Ubuntu pc programs running on our Ubuntu Touch phones and tablets.

It would be fine if we could connect our knowledge together international - in both directions. Here is a good place as up- and downstream for documentation for other countries worldwide. So as a first step I will share our work starting in a posting here: 

Guide: Graphical Ubuntu pc programs on Ubuntu Touch and other documentations on the same construction wiki site and other wiki sites

Source of this minds and first success on this forum, too:

[Phone] normal user and root, and how to install program not in the store

At the moment I have less time and much to do on the German wiki and at this forum here, too. So I primary look for opinions, permission or hints to integrate Ubuntu Touch knowledge in this community wiki here but for this there are needed interested people that want to help, too. I'm sorry that I cannot do it on my own or even alone but I can help you from time to time in documenting, translations and general technical input. And I have done much work for the German wiki as a source for documentation here which is a good start point for you and preparation from us. 

Please view also your documentation license and compare it with the German one in the links for problems if text should be copied almost directly. Do we have some license expert here? But it is not needed for import because there is no problem with the German license from the German side and for you, too I think. But it's not the main intention to copy it because maybe you want only the knowledge and prepare it in other descriptions however you want. Please note that I'm no member of the German wiki team but the answering user "_march_" is.

Keep in mind that your help is important worldwide and not only in your country. I think we are (or would be) one of the first with documentation for this beside wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch. You don't need a device because the documentation is ready/ also work in progress but only machine-translated from German. And there is a emulator, too if you want to explore the system.

So short so far...

There are maybe some volunteers for this fantastic project?

Greetings, lgd (Benno-007 on other Ubuntu-related places)

----------


## _march_

I wouldn't have answered - now I'll have to. Thanks.  :Wink: 

Putting all informations together is a good idea. We mustn't all reinvent the wheel.  :Wink:

----------

